# Farbiges Rechteck zeichnen



## Mane123 (20. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein rotes Rechteck mit schwarzem Rand zeichnen.

ich hätte da folgende Lösung:


```
g.setColor(Color.RED);
		g.fillRect(100,100,150,150);
		
		g.setColor(Color.BLACK);
		g.drawRect(100,100,150,150);
```

g steht für eine Instanzvariable der Klasse Graphics

Im Prinzip erstelle ich ja zwei übereinanderliegende Rechtecke. Ist das die einzige Lösung oder gibt es da eine Lösung, bei der das Rechteck direkt eine rote Füllung und einen schwarzen Rand erhält?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jul 2010)

Das ist schon OK so. Eine einfachere Möglichkeit gibt es meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Mane123 (20. Jul 2010)

Danke!!!


----------

